# Avatar Alter: Game Thread



## Serp (Aug 7, 2012)

_Avatar Alter_

It is the year 3045, during the second millennium,
 the world had suffered a downfall via the misuse of science,
 the Avatar rose up and brought the world back to a balance. 
But now the world was back on its feet, 
the bending practices taking its proper place above the barbaric arts of science. 
But a few members of each of the 6 great nations wish to bring back the age of science,
 use it to enhance their bending and take control of the earth.

Now it is upto the people of the world with or without the Avatar to maintain peace.​ 
The Six Great Nations.​ ​ *North/Central America:* Firebending _(Capital: Mesoamerica) _
*Middle East:* Earthbending _(Capital: Egypt)_
*The Orient:* Waterbending_ (Capital: Singapore)_
*Sub-Saharan Africa:* Airbending_ (Capital: Kenya) _
*South America*: Waterbending/Airbending_ (Capital: Brazil)_
*Europe:* Earthbending/Firebending _(Capital: Italy)
_*White Areas:* No Bending _(Capital: Russia)_
-----------------

The night was cold and dark, snow whipped up and smashed against the doors of the bunker. Four people were in a room, the light wasn't particularly bright, but it did the job. A man stood in front f the others, his face covered by a mask.
"My generals, we move towards another stage in our plan. I will need two of you to go south and initiate turmoil within the Capital, together we will make Rome tremble. As Jafina is already travelling across the continent gathering necessary minerals, I will need volunteers."  

"I could go, I enjoy some chaos." Said the smallest of the men in the room. 

The largest heavy set man, let out a sigh and a small lick of fire came out of his mouth. "Your type of chaos, is fun and destruction without actual goals. I shall go."

The last man snickered. "I agree with the brown man, the boy will cause more trouble than benefit. I will also go, I feel my skills would be a benefit to the cause." 

"Very well Mokai, Taka you shall go. But if things get out of hand Kento will not be far behind."

"As you wish." Mokai responsed, stood up and clicked his fingers. "Come on then breezy boy." 

Taka jumped up and rode a slight current of air to stand behind Mokai. "Let's go then."


-----------
In Rome 1 week later

Commissioner Victor was walking down the streets of his beloved Roma. The police in this city were ruled by the Mafia, they controlled city using their power from both angles. Victor was a prince of the mafia also the leader the police. They controlled the crime the best way possible. They were honourable they held the balance between the petty criminals doing what they needed to get by and the citizens of the town. They traded information from the petty crooks control the bigger ones. They weren't always a mafia, they just grew into that from a gang wanting to keep balance and thats also how they became police.

Victor was waking alone, he usually walked alone. He was one of the most powerful firebenders in not only the city but possible the European union. He had mastered the way of European firebending in one key aspect to the point he needed no supplement from the others. He was a master of vectored heat blasts, hands, mouth and rumours even say he could fire a wave directly from his whole body, but noone had seen it and if they had they wouldn't be alive to tell the tale. 

Today there had been a murder. A man had been slowly tortured to death, small cuts all over his body. The worst thing about it was this was no civilian, this was the mayor of Roma. This was an act of terrorism and Victor wanted to know how or who did it.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 8, 2012)

*Zidane Ziggy

South America - Rain Forest

The Robin Hood of South America~*










​
Zy sat in a bar.. his long black trench coat flap hanging over a stool as he tossed back a drink. Sighing contently, he lolled his head back. What a day. He'd been earning an awful lot of money while making quite the reputation for himself. Stealing, fighting, escaping, and sleeping with any tail that looked attractive enough. He'd yet to make any allies, though. Only enemies. In every city he went now, people were looking for him, with intent to kill. 

"Slow night," Zy said to the bartender, a sly smile on his face. The bald man polishing one of many glasses simply gave him an unamused smile. He was sure Zy was going to think of some new excuse or escape plan to slip out of there without paying. 

"Zidane Ziggy," said the bartender, hoping using his full name would give him some type of control over the wild nomad. "This is the what.. hundredth time you've left without paying? Look, I appreciate you helping out the community.. with _stolen_ money, mind you... I know you're dropping cash off to the poor and fighting all of these bandits and the whole damned story.. it's real good of you... but that doesn't mean you can keep blowing through here while getting drunk as hell only to leave without paying a dime. Get it?"

Zy reached up to compassionately pat the man's shoulder  "Steven, Steven, Steven. Listen," started Zy. "Do we really need to go over this again? What's _yours_ is mines, and what's mines is.. well, mines." 

"...Hey... you with the hat... are you a pirate or something?" One of the men standing nearby him asked, a scowl on his face. He looked down, checking out a piece of paper with Zy's face on it, clearly a bounty, and then back up. Zy glanced over his shoulder with a small disinterested glance, and then looked back ahead. It was as if he understood everything about the bulky man in an instant. Holding up an index finger to Steve, he smiled, and said, "One moment sir. Before I answer that very intrusive question, how about a round of drinks on me?" Flipping a bottle, Zy smashed it across the man's head.

He immediately spun to face a small group of men armed with swords, while tucking a palm on the top of his stool, his leg swooped with startling speed, and a wave of wind swept forward, blowing the onlookers into tables or through walls. Dropping a small sack of stolen money, he said to Steve, "Damages."

Exiting the tavern, one man, following another, and another, flew out of the tavern spiraling. Twisting, as one of the men that was quicker than the others dashed, his dagger was drawn and finishing his spin led to the man's chest being cut. Blood spurting, the stranger flipped, and his back crashed through a table, splitting in perfectly in two. Exiting, his hat off to dust off his pants, Zy lit up a smoke, and exhaled. Sighing, as he let the herb relax him, Zy headed off. "Assholes.. ruined a good day."

Zy continued until he saw a woman run up to him. She was a fortune teller, and was rambling on and on, but all Z could make out was daughter, and snake. "Whoa, hold on there. Relax, Hanna."  Exhaling smoke peacefully, the man's hooded gaze fixated on the woman he'd slept with numerous times. "What's the emergency?" 

Hanna relaxed, and explained, "Zii is gone. She went picking berries with the other kids.. they were attacked by an Anaconda. They say she led her off... and the snake chased her... The Widowmaker." The Widowmaker was a mythical Anaconda.. far larger than an ordinary one.. and was well known for being supernaturally fast. Hanna was a gorgeous water bender, and she even named her daughter after him.. Zy was told the girl wasn't his.. but he had to wonder, for obvious reasons.. especially considering that Hanna had a husband. Zy nodded, contemplating this. "Okay, I'll handle it."

Heading into the rain forest, Zy tucked his hat on, and marched off with his typical cocky walk, his long black locks swinging in the process.


----------



## Serp (Aug 8, 2012)

Maria 
The Rainforest












Maria sat up on her perch in the trees, she was covered nicely by the leaves, she was stuffing her face with berries. Sweet rich berries, the best berry bushes were on the outskirts of the rainforest, right on the border. The vomit and shit from all the drunk bastards who pass by and relieve themselves made for fertile ground perfect for plants to thrive. 

She had decided to get the berries due to the fact she saw some kids eating berries a while back and thought, that it was a great idea. The berries were great and then she needed some water to quench her thirst, a branch twisted it self down and slowly water extracted itself from the branch and into her mouth.
"Ahh quenching." 

Maria was used to being up trees, deeper in the forest where her people lived, they lived high up in the trees, waterbending was used as a pulley system to get up to their homes. But Maria liked to stay around the outskirts, not really in the shanty towns in the clearings nor too deep in to be around her people. 

It was then she saw a man with dark hair and skin, in an even darker jacket. The jacket did look really really nice, some of that good stuff the tough really tanned leather like maybe even Italian made, those guys knew how to make some good clothes. Maria decided she would just take the jacket.

Maria moved the vines down from multiple trees that started towards Zy, the vines slowly making their way around him and then with the flick of her fingers they bounded towards Zy.

"Hey Mister dread!"​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 8, 2012)

*Zidane Ziggy

Rain Forest - South America

She's manipulating flora?​*
Well, that's something you didn't see every day. Moving vines. It was followed by someone calling out to him, a feminine voice, most likely belonging to an attractive woman. "Now, now, lovely.. No need for the rough stuff." Zy said, before whirling into a series of full body standing twists the made wind pop off of him like an explosion, that went on, whirling to make it difficult for the vines to reach him. Coat tail flapping, thick locks doing the same, his hat had nearly blown off and would've if it wasn't for a hand cupping down to hold it in place. Calmly he said, "I'm simply looking for a girl. I mean no trouble."

Shaking his head, he said, "I don't know much about the rain forest.. and chances of tracking the Widowmaker before the girl is eaten are.. well, slim. If you'd care to dance my lady then dance we shall, but as you could guess, I'm a bit short on time."  Lowering his hat, as a gesture of humility, he said, "What'dya say? Give me a hand? I'll make it worth your while."  He had his charming smirk on full display. It was often, Zy using his sharp looks and sex appeal to take advantage of women, but this time there was sincerity to it. This child may well have been his.. and he owed it to her, to do this much, considering he wasn't the father type anyhow.

In truth, it wasn't early in the day, so the closer it got to the sun setting for them the higher chances were that he'd be unable to find Zii. In truth, even then, he would escape.. as he had no desire to fight such a gorgeous prize. Zy was already smitten, and attacking a woman was against the rules. Well, correction. A _beautiful_ woman.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 8, 2012)

Chris Smith - The Detective
_London - Streets_
*Chase Scene*

---

As usual, the nights in London were cold and damp. He always liked English weather, though. The constant downpour of rain was refreshing, and he personally preferred the cold to the warm weather in other countries like Australia. God, he hated Australia. Or at least from what he heard of it. Warm tropical weather, with little rain. Why would anybody want to live there?

The streets, however, left a lot to be desired. Mainly a sense of cleanliness, or maybe a decent cleaner. A few more lights here and there wouldn't have hurt anybody either. 

Right now, Chris was investigating a recent string of murders that had transpired around this area. If his suspicions were correct, and they usually were, the criminal should be around this area. 

And just on cue, from the corner of Chris' eye, he spots a dark silhouette move behind an alleyway. Smiling smugly, he went after it, chasing it through a maze of fences, alleyways and other assorted areas of the backstreets of London, before eventually cornering him.

"Hello, mister murderer," Chris spoke, as he approached the shape. He snapped his fingers, and created a small bright flame. "I'm afraid you're under arrest. For murder, more murder, running away, and quite possibly littering."

The shape turned around, allowing the light produced by Chris' flame to illuminate it, revealing it to be a middle aged man, clean shaven with messy brown curly hair and dark green eyes. Brandishing a dagger, he raised it up and pointed it at Chris. "I'm innocent."

"That's what they all say. You have five seconds to drop that dagger before I set you on fire."

"You won't do it. You have no proof I'm the murderer."

"Five."

"Look, you're not going to burn me. You're a detective, and I'm only a potential suspect."

"Four."

"No, seriously. Stop the act."

"One." Chris finished, and threw the flame at the dagger wielding man, lighting him on fire. 

Screaming in pain, he ran towards Chris and raised his dagger to stab him, only to be met with a punch to the face before he could do so. A small crunch was heard as the man's nose broke, and he promptly collapsed onto the ground. "W-what..." he panted out, "what happened to t-to two and three?"

"I got bored of waiting."


----------



## Muk (Aug 8, 2012)

Bulu Asia

South Chinese Sea, On board the Tsuri Ejji fishing boat heading to Taiji port Japan. 

Ding, ding, ding. The bell rings loudly in the bunks. "Wake up LADS!!! We've got a whole school below us that needs fishing!" Capt. Fuji yells. 
Bulu is a little startled as the sea is rough and she barely had any shut eye. Still used to being always alert in her home jungle due to the dangerous environment she gets up quickly.

Putting on the yellow rubber boots, trousers, and jacket as well as gloves she heads out onto the deck. On deck she grabs aids in what little manner she's capable of. She's only been on this ship for a day and has not completely learned her ropes, yet.

From the port town of Morotai she's hitching a boat ride to Japan with the Japanese fishing vessel Tsuri Ejji. At first Capt. Fuji was not going to let her on board, however after convincing him in Japanese, she learned it from Prof. Kusanagi and Ms Hatini (also some Italian), that she is a freshmen of Todai University (she had a letter of recommendation) he agreed to take her all the way to Taiji, his home port. However since he's a fishing boat he needs to earn his living and will make her work on the ship. 

Thus the first day was learning the names of the equipment and crew as well as cleaning up the deck and left over fishes. 

Now she's holding onto a rope and helping Takami pulling a rope up. "Heeve Hoo!" both of them yell as they pull and turn the wheels. Slowly but surely the net rises from the water and the fish within jump up trying to escape the net.

The combustion engine that's been aiding them with pulling the rope churns and roars black smoke as its work load reaches its capacity.

They swing the crane over to the giant hole within the ship. The catch looks really good to Bulu's eye and they open the net. The fish drop into their holding tanks. 

"A good catch, Oto-san," Takami yells at the captain, his father. "Yes, but not enough for this trip. We'll swing around Paracel Islands before heading back to Taiji!"

Thus the next two weeks Bulu was working hard on cleaning up and drying the net as well as reeling in the caught fish.

"Thank you very much for taking me to Taji, Fuji-Oji-san," Bulu thanks them as they finally reach Taji port. "You are welcome any time. Come visit again if you are nearby. If you ever need some cash come down here for some work. You outperformed even Takami after you learned your ropes. If you need a ride home just let me know!" Fuji laughs heartily. He exceeded his own expectations for this trip.

Bulu aided him in finding schools of fish with her infrared vision and thus his catch this trip was triple his usual and his boat was filled over the save capacity. 

With the money earned from the fishing trip, a map in her left hand, a backpack on her back and some deep fried fish in her right Bulu sets off on the highway 42, the Kumano Highway, on foot. She heads north towards Tokyo.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 8, 2012)

Chris Smith - The Detective
_London - Streets_
*Questioning*

---

After passing out from the pain, Chris took the suspect/murderer for questioning. The place he took him was...a small room with grey walls, very dimly illuminated by only two lights, and with nothing but a table and two chairs on each side. It was a typical interrogation room. Chris liked it that way, though.

"I trust you had a nice nap?" Chris asked, taking a sip from a cup of tea as he sat down in front of the suspect.

"You set _fire_ on me and _broke my nose_," he spat, "how do you _think_ my 'nap' was?"

"Look on the bright side, I didn't break anything else, did I? Though, I might have to if you continue being so rude. Besides, you came at me with a knife first." Chris said, tilting his head to one side.

"It was self-defense!" He shouts.

"You may have a point there," Chris admits, then sets down his tea. "But none of that really matters here," he says as he leans forward. "Kenneth Horn, were you the killer?"

"No!"

"It'd be okay if you were."

Jordan blinked in response. "What? How would _that_ be okay?"

"It wouldn't, I suppose. But the fact is, you were lurking the streets at one in the morning, in the exact location where I suspected the next victim would be, and upon spotting me you dashed away. After I caught up with you, you turned around and raised a dagger at me. Things aren't looking good for you, mister Horn."

"I know that," he sighs and shakes his head, before scowling and glaring at Chris again, "but look, I'm not the murderer, I swear! I was asked by a friend to come by that street at that time! We were meeting up!"

"And yet, you brought a dagger with you."

"That was for self-defense! I was meeting up with my friend in a shady street in London at one in the morning! Not everybody has bending like you, you know!"

"Indeed." Chris nods. "So, who was this person that told you to meet up, then? And why?"

"He's called Matthew Reed," Jordan says, scratching his head, "he's about the same height as me, bald head, brown eyes. He said he wanted to go out for a drink with me."

"I see. At one in the morning. In the backstreets of London."

"L-look, I know it sounds suspicious and all, but please believe me! I'll even take you to him if you want!" Jordan pleads. Chris hated it when they did that, but the look in Jordan's eye told him he was telling the truth...but was also hiding something. In any case, this was the only lead he had, so he had no other choice.

"Well, okay then. Take me to him."


----------



## Serp (Aug 9, 2012)

Ranma Saotome said:


> *Zidane Ziggy
> 
> Rain Forest - South America
> 
> ...



Maria looked down at this guy and smirked before jumping out of the tree and making platforms of leaves create a staircase for he to step down upon.

"Airbender. Cocky as always, it was your people who came and forced us humble waterbenders back deeper and deeper into the rainforest and now you come again to take from us again."

Maria was now in front of the airbender and her hand was on his hip. "And I have decided I wanted your jacket, its not much, but its a start to pay back the damage to my people."

Maria stretched her fingers. "Your right, you don't know much about the rainforest. The widowmaker is a myth used to scare kids and make them practice extra hard with their waterbending. But even if he was real you wouldn't be able to handle him, if you can't even get past me." Maria chuckled. 

"So airbender, your jacket if you please and I will let you go back the way you came."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 9, 2012)

*Zidane Ziggy

Rain Forest - South America 

Hm, she really likes this coat, huh? Alright, dance accepted~​*
Well, that wasn't much of an option now was it? Suddenly, Ziggy began walking in a purposefully slow manner. "Well, my dear.. The names Zidane. Zidane Ziggy. You can call me Z. ZZ. Zy. Your choice, of course. As for the answer to your question.. well, I'm afraid I can't do that."

"If we're negotiating, then, well.. my 'humble' waterbender.. I should be able to make my own demand." Wind rising in a slow, but notable manner.. quiet leaves and bush rustling shifting to noisy gusts, ZZ's locks flailed wildly as he said, "If I should defeat you.. not only will you assist me with the Widowmaker.. you join my crew. A waterbender could be.. well, useful." 

And just like that, Zy was spiraling away, wind blasting in four directions at once with howling force. Twisting in the air, finishing his initial set of rotations, Zy kicked off of a second one, quickly kicking himself higher and higher into the air far quicker than what a normal man should be capable of while using the breezes themselves as a aerial trampolines.

When he was safely above the tallest treetops and high in the air, which must've happened in a couple seconds tops, Zy was sailing backwards. Not wanting to damage the rain forest of an already damaged world, despite how much easier it'd make his bout, Zy sent rotating wind gusts that increased in size and intensity the lower they went, sweeping through the forest like an enormous windy broom. In the process, Zy was twisting his dagger behind his back, preparing himself for her counterattack and his next one as his legs continued to keep him bouncing smoothly off of the air with light but forceful springing rotations of air.


----------



## Serp (Aug 9, 2012)

Zy had gone high above the treetops his airbending giving me an acrobatic edge, but also restricting his area of attack. The waves of air hurtling down had knocked Maria off her feet and sent her flying. 

She raised up, angry and damp from the moist undergrowth. 
"Arg!" Maria had never fought an airbender before, she thought she knew their style but this was more than she thought it would be. 

"Fine, you want me to bring it."

Maria concentrated and looked upwards, he was there somewhere. And then she thrust her hands forwards, as many vines as she could muster up the power to control shot upwards, which really was about six, but they darted upwards with lightning fast speed.

"I brought it, and with it a lesson about the rainforest! Firstly watch out for low hanging vines they can be dangerous!"

As well as shooting the vines upwards, she took a deep breath and exhaled, dampness rose up from the undergrowth giving her a nice sheen of mist.

"Secondly, the undergrowth can be a confusing place for someone not used to it, so your gonna have to watch your step, when you come back down, and trust me you will have to come back down."

Although Maria considered herself a genius, the mist attack had often protected her from wild animals and goons trying to touch abit too much. But she hadn't figured out that someone that could control the breeze could easily blow away her cover.


----------



## Serp (Aug 9, 2012)

A while ago: Russia

Romanov was sitting behind his desk when the door opened.
"Ah William Robert, good to see you. I trust everything is well."

The man identified as William Robert smiled, and spat a small ball of fire into a bucket on the floor. 
"Its working like a charm boss man."

"Good good, no side effects? Your in good health I hope."

"Yes yes everything is fine boss, and the boys they all seem to be loving their new tricks."

If a mask could smile, its almost as if Romanov was smirking.
"I apologise for the questions, its just I have never tested it on non-benders before you and your men, I'm glad."

William Robert smiled a cocky toothy grin. "So when do we get to go back home, those brown sons of bitches won't know what hit them."

"Actually I was about to send you there now, go and get some experience and much needed knowledge from the acolytes. And kidnap one very special Mafia prince. The closest I can get you is to Suriname, Airbender and waterbending territory, so your going to have to work your way up the continent."

William Robert clapped his hands. "Ok, but its gonna be difficult, taking on a firebending prince and all."

"I know I know, so I will provide this." Romanov threw 2 vials of green liquid towards William Robert, which he grabbed up and smiled. 

"Thank you kindly boss."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 9, 2012)

Thierry Hazard - Eden Sarkozy

Suriname

"Oh sweet land, if only I could make sweet love to you." The disheveled and wobbly walking individual, currently going under the name of Eden Sarkozy went down on his knees and praised the ground he had developed such an affection for during the many weeks out on the sea. Turned out that sailing in the rivers during those hot summer days hadn't prepared him for life on the open sea and he had spent the better part of the journey puking.

"Don't be looking at that weird ass white boy Lucian!" His first impression on the first local he had met wasn't a good one apparently. 

Lacking in money and resources, for the first time ever in his life, he would now have to find a way to to provide for himself all the while staying on the run until he could clear his name. Now how was a hansome firebender to start getting some money so that he could venture closer to the capitol of American Firebending?


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 9, 2012)

*Zidane Ziggy

Rainforest - South America

Something a little special~*​
She was impressive... It wasn't the fact that she could waterbend that impressed him.. it was that she had a solid strategy. He'd definitely have her in his crew! Twisting, with the type of physical speed only an airbender could muster, Zy held his dagger outward and the rotating wind grew sharper in essence, the bladed tip even heightening the swiftness of his rotations. The approaching vines were shredded to ribbons before they touched, and Zy shouted, "Brought it you did, darlin'!"

Zy was an impressive tactican .. wind was most powerful not just in the quickness, but in the versatility it held. That's what took his breath away about it.. and so, there he was.. upside down in midair, the world a blur of rotations... and time seemed to still in his mind. It was one of those silent moments... where reality slowed down to what felt like prolonged nanoseconds.

Suddenly, with an eerie cry that sounded much like a bellowing witch, a thunderous blast of wind slammed down. It might've looked like Zy was just monkeying around in the air.. or twisting pointlessly to be flashy and slash up the vines.. but in reality he was building momentum. Every move that Zy performed was linked to a following technique or a contingency tactic. Such was his style, to always think ahead. Once the speedster got rolling he was difficult to overcome.

The mist would be cleared, not softly, but with authority, the wind dispersing in multiple directions as the moist ground gave way to the drilling gust of wind that wailed like a freed banshee. Though the majority of the impact was aimed at the forest floor, it would still blow in all directions with incredible force and swiftness, covering a fair degree of the rain forest in the process. 

As if that wasn't enough, Zidane's rotations hadn't stopped.. it wasn't a singular downward blast.. but it was increasing in force, and intensity, twisting deeper and deeper into the muddy ground as the height, velocity, and range of the dispersing winds advanced with surprising elegance.


----------



## Serp (Aug 10, 2012)

Shin_Yagami said:


> Thierry Hazard - Eden Sarkozy
> 
> Suriname
> 
> ...



Winston smiled, he sat back. The docks were great places to meet new people and ever since Winston arrived in Suriname years ago as merchant from places down unknown. 

Today a young strong looking man fell out of a ship, he looked as if he had emptied his belly overboard. But Winston could tell he was strong and most like needed a place to stay or at least something to refill his belly and if he could prove himself, maybe Winston had a better paying job for him. 

"Hey whiteboi!" Winston called from his seat outside his shack. 
"Yuh need some food an maybe a bed?" 

------------------
*Maria vs Ziggy*

Ziggy had created a tornado in the middle of the rainforest. Maria's mist had been cut through like warm butter, the wind coming towards her was throwing her around, she fell to the ground once again, shredded vines everywhere. 

It was obvious her waterbending was not upto challenging this guy, she had thrown all she had at him, aka vines and mist, to be honest she wouldn't mind working with this guy he seemed cool and the kind of guy to keep her on her toes, he was dripping with adventure. Maybe she could learn more waterbending skills.

The mud smacked her in the face and it was then she gave up, she didn't really like to give up this was a pre-planned payback, she would work with this guy if he needed it and one day when she had perfected her secret technique she would face him again. Controlling water in other organisms was her talent, so she would wait and bide her time.

Maria raised her hands up in a surrender pose. "Ok Ok Airbending, once again you crush the soul of a strong Brazilian. You can S. M. D." Giving daggers to Ziggy. She didn't want show the airbending how eager she was to join him. 

"I made a deal, you have defeated me and as I my people are actually noble, I will help you find the widowmaker." Her face turned into a large scowl.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 10, 2012)

*Zidane Ziggy

Saint Haven - Rain Forest

A new ally? Hmm, hopefully. Welp, whether he could trust her or not, a captain needs a crew!*​
Zy landed from his spins slowly, he'd be holding his hat the entire time. It was clearly important to him. "Why thank you." Lifting and lowering his hat, Zy looked around the wreckage. He rubbed the back of his neck as he glanced in the hole. "..I.. went a bit far with that, yeah?" 

Looking off to the side, a hand on his hip, he said, "Well then.. shall we?"  Disrobing his coat, he tossed it at her. "Consider it your first payment, lassie. We're pirates, and in this crew, rule number one is that we always split the booty."  Glancing at her hind regions, he said, "..Well, some of it."

Walking off, Zy's slim but toned arms were now visible as he ducked his hands in his pockets, hat tilted down. The widowmaker.. he had no clue where to look.. but he was sure the closer it got to nightfall, the worse it'd be on them. Eyes shut, Zy thought for a moment.. a body of water.. his travels taught him one thing if nothing else.. Anacondas loved water. If it came after her, it was likely the kids were picking berries nearby it. "What's the closest large body of water?"  Zy asked, facing her quickly.


----------



## Serp (Aug 10, 2012)

Maria glared at the Airbender. 
"Yes destroying more and more of the rainforest its like its your goal!"

But then he tossed her his coat. "What your giving me your coat." She asked in awe, this guy really was something else. But then the rest of his sentence finally fell on listening ears.

"Pirates? Your a pirate." She looked around "A pirate with no crew, no ship and now no badass long coat!" She said draping the coat over her shoulders. "And look it covers the rest of booty, that won't be shared, fancy that." He was cute, but she wasn't going to let him know she liked the way he looked at her. 

"Ok Ziggy, the Closest body of water is the lake about a kilometre that way." She pointed. "Or if you mean really big, the Amazon cuts through there a bit further up as if going towards Suriname." 

"I'm Maria, Mr big shot pirate, so onwards to hunt a mythical snake, at least its not a Kraken."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 10, 2012)

*Zidane Ziggy

Rain Forest - South America

The adventure begins! Onward, brave pirates~*​

Zidane walked forward with a hand on a hip, hips adorned with crossing brown belts that held his fashionable daggers in place. The weapons resembled luxurious curved short swords. They had expensive gems sealed to the handles, and the bottom of the hilts had eerie skulls and bones on the bottom with crimson glowing eyes that held a neon hue. Moving leaves aside with a hand as he went, he replied to Maria, "Suriname it is."

As he walked, Zy faced her, a warm smirk on his face as he said, "Now now, lass. All good things come to those that wait. Except that I think we'll have to obtain our ship by less than... 'legal' methods." As he walked ahead, keeping a slow pace to let her take the lead, Zy's eyes narrowed while he glanced ahead.

"By the way.. are there any.. you know.. unsavory pests in the area?"  He couldn't help but feel like they were being watched.


----------



## Muk (Aug 10, 2012)

Bulu Asia

Hwy 42 Japan Day 1

The sky in the west is red as Bulu still walks along side Hwy 42. Ahead of her a town rises into view, Owase. Tired, hungry and exhausted from making about a marathon worth of a distance she invigorates herself once more to reach the town before all the last bits of sun light disappears.

"Made it! Banzai" Bulu yells happily as she enters the town with her hands held up high, breathing heavily.

"Now for a ramen shop. I gotta try ramen. I've been to a dango shop on the road already, now I want ramen," she thinks out loud.

She looks around and people are still being busy around the town. As it is Owase was surrounded by a deep forest, yet to the east were masts of boats in visible range. Bulu smelled the all too familiar fishing scent. Still she wanted ramen first.

Asking a nearby local, "excuse me, do you know a good ramen shop or stand?"

Bulu doesn't even try to hide her exhaustion from traveling and the local directs her towards the market center.

Most of the shops were closed by now, however restaurants and food stands were still open. She spots a small food cart stand boiling with hot water and the slurping sounds of noodles.

Zoning in on it she finds the only free seat from the three that are available to the stand and says "One bowl of ramen, please!" 
The chef looks at her for a moment before saying, "Coming right up!"

She sees him readying a bowl with the noodles, some vegtables, onions and the soup. Lastly he adds a deep fried yellow tail on top of the floating noodles and then serves it to her.

"Itadakimasu!" Bulu yells before trying out the yellowtail first. It is crispy outside and melts on the tongue. "Hmmmmm" and she slurps a mouth full of noodles in.

Her backpacks sits to the right of her foot as she dangles her left foot a little to the joy of filling her stomach.

"Osaan! Second!" Bulu yells. She still needs more strength before she's ready to head to bed. "Coming right up!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 10, 2012)

Thierry Hazard - Eden Sarkozy

Suriname

"Hey whiteboi!" Winston called from his seat outside his shack.
"Yuh need some food an maybe a bed?" 

"Praise the elder spirit of ?ric Hazard, oh so generous, he gave me this body and these looks and still he blesses me like this." He mumbled this in his half hallucinating state, the lack of sleep and nutrients were getting to him. He grabbed hold of the few possessions he had that were contained in his bag and made his way over to the man sitting in front of that shack. 

It never occurred to him that this guy might've had an ulterior motive, during his life so far people didn't try to scam him in a manner like that at best a suspect would just deny everything while he was on the job and when that shit happened he would just shoot and ask questions later, Hazards don't mess around son.

"White boy reporting for duty." He tried to do the accent but failed miserably, he was too damn white for his own good. "That all sounds good sir, if you could throw in an umbrella or something to protect me from this damned sun and you got yourself a deal." Being the carrot top that he was, this sun they had out here was unforgiving on his pasty white skin.

His naivety showed her as well, he never even bothered to ask what this guy would be asking from him. Nothing was free out in the real world.


----------



## Muk (Aug 11, 2012)

Bulu Asia

Hwy 42, Day 1, Owase

"Ossan," Bulu says after filling her stomach with five bowls of ramen, "know any good and cheap places to rest?"

"You seem rather well traveled," the ramen chef says. "If you don't mind the cold shower my cousin runs a small inn just two blocks away. Cabbage Inn for cabbage employees. But they also accept other guests at a great discount."

"I don't mind cold showers. Also long as I can freshing up, no problem," Bulu gives him the thumps up. She pays up her bill, grabs her traveling backpack off the ground and heads towards Cabbage Inn.

A light green lamp in the shape of a cabbage easily distinguishes the Inn from the other buildings. 

"Excuse me, do you have a room for the night?" Bulu asks the Innkeeper. 
"Sure we do, you must be tired. A meal and a warm bath maybe?" the Innkeeper looks to smooth in some extra service.

"No thanks, I'll take just the room and the cold shower," Bulu looks rather firm as her stomach is satisfied.

"Then as the lady wishes," the Innkeeper says and hands her the key. "It's on the first floor down the hall to your left."

Once Bulu found her room, she examines it thoroughly. Just a single bed with a night stand and a restroom with a wooden tub filled with fresh water.

"Hey, that's even better than a shower!" Bulu commented. She does notice there is some sort of bucket with holes in it to serve as a manual shower. However she actually prefers the tub filled with water. Taking out her replacement clothing and setting it aside, Bulu strips herself naked and breathes in a few deep breath before plunging into the tub.

The cold water sends shiver up her spine but she dives completely in and breathes out her held breath. Bubbles form and the clear water becomes murky with steam. She lifts her head above the water and the entire bathroom is filled with a steam mist.

"Ahh, that's a good hot bath!" Bulu moans in enjoyment and relaxation. Her entire body relaxes and soothes in the hot water, eroding all the muscle aching from marching a marathon long distance. She closes her eye and dozes off for a moment or two.

When she opens her eyes again, the mist within the bathroom had cooled off and the water temperature also wasn't in its hot state anymore. She doesn't recall how much time has passed, however she gets out, dries off and readies herself for a good night sleep.

Once she lies down on the bed, she instantly falls asleep once more.


----------



## Serp (Aug 12, 2012)

*Maria and Ziggy*

Maria bit back a laugh. "Ok so let me get this straight, your in what is called one of the most dangerous Rainforests in the world and you want to walk closer to its infamous river, possibly crossing a country border and your asking about pests." She couldn't hold it back anymore.

"Listen up, there is a reason the airbenders didn't move into here sooner, the undergrowth contains a variety of dangers, that waterbender healing and control over liquid substance come in handy, snake poison, frog poison, insects and infectious bites and thats just the things that kill you subtlety. Animals out for blood are common place."

Maria flexed her fingered. "Without me dread, you wouldn't last more than a couple of hours, no matter how hard you huff and puff."

She started walking further towards the river. "Come along then!" She said sighing, and as she walked she was raising water bubbles with snakes and frogs in them and tossing them far to either side, in order to keep the path safe. 

-----------
*Hazard and Winston*

Winston smiled as the white boy presented himself to the old man. 
"Yuh look strong, or would do once mi put abit food inna yuh belly." Winston chuckled heartily. 

"Names Winston Z, yuh si mi, mi have one spare bed back there'so. In the store room of the de shack. The bed is yours if you play security guard. Mi been having problems with a pack of firebenders, each night they come and steal foods and supplies from mi. But if you stay here and fight them off, I will pay you a decent monies, but if you decide after tonight you need more money, because mi assume one as you is travelling up north and yuh nuh look as if you have any coin. But if you do da job, and later want more pay, I'll set you to follow these firebenders and get back something they took that was precious to me, I assume they are going up north also so its not far out of your way."

It was then that Winston gave Thierry a large smile, gold teeth and everything. In the past week, he had given a new traveller a bed in the store room and each night the firebenders lit them up. They weren't particularly good at bending it was just they had the number advantage. But this meant he wasn't making any money, every time his new stock came in, it was stolen. And he wasn't gonna risk his life guarding it. Travellers though, they were dispensable. 

"So some food to eat while yuh think over my generous offer?"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 12, 2012)

*Zidane Ziggy

South America

Poison? Ouch.​*
He sighed, not for himself, but for Zii. If it was this dangerous for him, for a child, it'd be like a nightmare. The chances of the girl surviving seemed increasingly slim. Lifting and lowering his hat in a gesture of gratitude, he smiled winningly, and said, "After you then, madame~"

He watched the bubbled reptiles and amphibians drift harmlessly aside. She was talented.. and her usefulness only seemed to increase the more they interacted. He grinned, an eyebrow arching coolly as he said, "Well then.. not as much of a danger now, yeah?"  A breeze blew the hovering bubbles away to keep the path clear for returning. 

It was a long walk to their destination. When they arrived, it wasn't the Widowmaker that he spotted, instead men connected to slave trade loading the unconscious girl on a large and finely made raft. Kneeling to take a better look.. he saw for certain that it was Zii. The three men looked like water benders, and with them being next to a river, Zy knew he'd be hard pressed to rescue the girl. "All right.. I've got a plan."

"You walk over, pretending to make 'nice-like'.. flirt.. maybe show 'em a little of those lovely mammaries you women are so fortune to have.. y'know, distract 'em.. and I'll sneak and snatch the kid."  Zy plotted, until the massive serpent in question rose, entangling a water bender in what felt like less than a second, suffocating him brutally. 

His eyes widened in horror at the sight of the enormous snake, the pirate ran forward. Poof. He was gone, suddenly. If one had keen enough eyesight, they'd realize he used airbending to propel himself into the air in a rapid somersault. Spiraling, he kicked downward, but was blocked by a wall of water that sprayed upward from the river. Kicking off of the air into a backflip, Zy avoided return fire, twisting beautifully all while holding onto his hat. When he landed, Zy did so with a scowl. "Lucky bastards."

"Take the girl and go! I'll hold them back!" A bald amazonian shouted, the other speeding off on the raft with Zii as the anaconda rapidly shot forward, zipping like lightning to follow Zii and her kidnapper through the river.

"Think you can catch 'em?" Zii asked, knowing he couldn't handle both tasks. This one looked to be a champion water bender.. and might be better equipped for Maria to tackle, but the chances of him tangling with the Widowmaker, battling a water bender, _and_ keeping Zii safe all on a river was slim.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 13, 2012)

*Breda*

Egypt; Capital of the Middle East

Several well-dressed men sat around the prime minister's office. All were adorned in full robes that exemplified their high position. As the prime minister himself entered tsurprisingly cramped office, all of the men stood up at once. The prime minister was dressed in blue robes and wore a large white gem encrusted turban. He had a round, friendly face with a black mustache. 

The others waited patiently for him to sit down before they joined him. _"I take it you're all here because of the message for aid we received from across the seas. I can assure you it's not a problem. I already know who to send."_ 

"If I may ask sir, who is it? What man are you sending?" One of the men asked meekly. The prime minister turned to the man with a smile. _"Oh, it is no man."_ 

*Earlier in the bending training arena*

The sun was beating down on the circular training grounds. In the viewing box, a dozen or so soldiers watched on at the current match. In the arena, seven men dressed in all black surrounded a large figure whose entire form was concealed in a long brown robe. The figure nearly dwarfed the men in both height and size. 

The surrounding soldiers all suddenly slammed their feet into the ground, summoning massive boulders that they quickly shot forward with a direct punch. The boulders all closed in on the figure, who extended both arms, and shot themselves into the air as the ground under their feet suddenly shot upwards. The boulders shot directly across, hitting several of the men who weren't fast enough to block. The remaining three used a similar technique to launch themselves into the air after the figure, who quickly bent the rocks under their feat into gloves of earth, and proceeded to knock the last few men back to the ground in singular punches. 

The soldiers all looked on in silence at the masked warrior's highly impressive skills. "Who is that?" One of the soldiers asked. 

"One of the eastern bending armies' best. I'm not sure on the name though." Another soldier answered. 

The group all became silent as the large tall figure passed them by. _"Good show. You truly are one of the best."_ The group turned to see the prime minister clapping as he approached the figure. _"Don't be shy, my friend. There are none here who will judge you. Remove your hood."_ The figure seemed to hesitate for a moment, possibly more out of confusion than actual shyness. Then they pulled down their hood. 

"A woman?!" One of the soldiers blurted out. Indeed, the person under the hood was a woman. Her face had two scars running down her right side, but she still managed to look quite beautiful nonetheless. Her hair was long and dark red, tied in a ponytail. 

_"What is your name, my dear?"_ The prime minister asked, not phased at all. "It's Breda, sir."

"That's Breda?" Another soldier whispered. "I heard about a soldier with that name. I never knew it was a woman."

Breda glanced at the soldiers, who quickly silenced themselves. _"It seems you have quite the reputation. I, too, have heard of your services. You've been rewarded with several honors because of your bravery and skill."_

"I'm honored, sir." Breda said as she kneeled before the man. Even kneeling, she was still only slightly below his eye level. _"Come with me dear. I'd like to speak with you about an important assignment."_

*Behind the training arena*

"Sir, perhaps there are those more qualified." Breda said, surprised at the prime minister's offer. _"No. I think you will be a perfect fit. You're one of the finest soldiers we have. You're strong, fearless, and an incredibly skilled bender. I already have a ship leaving within the next 24 hours. I want you to be on it by then."_

"I am honored, sir."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 14, 2012)

*Zidane Ziggy

South America - Rain Forest​
Wait, he bends what now?​*
Zy needed to get past this guy, but before he could make a move, he felt his bones beginning to crack. His body seemed possessed, as if taken over, as the local waterbending champion make Zy his rag doll. Pushed, he slammed brutally into a tree, but not before flicking two fingers forward, a gust of wind spiraling until it slammed into the kidnapper's chest. The man splashed hard into the water while Zy tumbled to the ground, landing hard on his arm. _What in the hell kind of bending was that?!_

Zy continued slinging wind, knowing he'd be coming, and twisted his body with a leg extended, wind knocking back the water that tried to collide into him from different sides. Then it happened, again, his body was frozen. Grimacing, his teeth grinding, Zy weakly stomped the ground.. and grass rustled as wind swept across it, slamming into his ankles before he could levitate Zy. Freed, he twisted into a whirling spiral, wind crying out an ominous howl with him. A hand holding his hat, his most precious item, he said, "You're making me late, Blood Bender."

Wind slammed into the blood bender, who fell hard onto his back, but not before Zy dashed forward, twisting a knife out. Lifting a leg during his speedy sprint, Zy kicked backwards, propelling himself from the air to dash forward, and then cut while skidding by the weakly rising blood bender. The blade itself didn't touch the Blood Bender, but the windy slash left a brutal scar across his chest... blood spurting. The man looked startled.. and fainted.. leaving Zy to eye him with remorse and caution. He was a good fighter.. a rookie, to a weathered man like Zy.. but skilled nonetheless.

"Well then, time to catch up with my spicy little water bender." Walking to the nearest tree, Zy cut a branch off with his knife, grabbing it before it touched the ground. It was heavy, though, and weighed his arm down as Zy struggled to drag it to the river. Once there, he let it fall into the river before skipping onto it. "Well then.. mi first 'ship'. Humble beginnin', if I do say so myself." Riding it like a surf board, wind bending gave him a gentle 'push', and he was soon heading downstream, locks flailing behind him as he put on his game face.


----------



## Serp (Aug 14, 2012)

Zy had decided he would fight the guy left behind and sent Maria on a task to follow the other guy with his raft and huge snake following him, great.

Maria had jumped into the water and was quickly shooting through the water like a torpedo. Waterbending powered swimming was the fastest way to go in one direction as it was a straight forward push, but it was useless if you aimed to carry something or not get wet, the guy she was following also a waterbender from the way the raft was moving had opted to not get wet and thus was significantly slower than Maria. 

Maria shot up out of the water, standing on the surface, reeds and leaves forming a platform, droplets sliding off Ziggys coat, well her coat. She was infront of the raft, controlling direct water wasn't a skill used everyday in the rainforest, but every bender knew the gist of it. She raised her hand to shoot a wave of water hoping to topple the raft before she swooped in and saved the girl. 

Just as she raised her hand, the Anaconda burst out the water and straight at Maria, she had to quickly drop beneath the surface to avoid being hit, the snake came at her again.
"Why me! FFFFFFFFFFFFF" She said as she came up for air before having to roll back under the water playing a very dangerous game of kiss chase with the snake. 

Why is this snake so calculated in its attack on her, he moves through the water and air as if they were the same medium.

Maria jumped out of the water and backflipped using the energy from the water that shot her up, before she skidded along the surface. She clapped her hands and the snake was risen up in a big ball of water. Maria looked over to the raft and that crafty friend had his hand up as if he was bending, Maria looked around to see the onslaught of water soon to attack her, but saw nothing. 

She looked back at ball of water she had holding the anaconda, but he was gone. She looked around and even back down at the water he was nowhere to be seen. The guy on the raft still bending. Nevermind she thought and started down towards him, when she heard a hiss, the huge asssnake was flying above her head and was coming down for a landing.

"Oh shit!" It was then the bending, the snake everything made sense. "Sangues!"A term for bloodbenders in the forest. All benders in the forest learn the tools to control blood and use it mainly to keep beasts as bay, but rogues use it on people for crimes, terrible crimes. At least he wasn't bending people yet, that was her thought that he might not be total scum. Bending a huge snake for homicidal purpose was pushing it though. 

Maria knew some bloodbending too, as should any bender in the forest, it was really fundamentally no different from moving a vine or a leaf, just you had to overpower the opponents barrier of chi first, most animals its was minuscule. She could tell this snake had been broken like a stallion to bloodbending and that was their greatest strength and also their greatest weakness.

Maria jumped back and stood on the water surface as the snake was sent towards her, she extended her mind and her thoughts, the snakes weakened chi barrier making it the perfect puppet also opened him up like a book. She could sense the liquids of his inner body moving, and then she asked for forgiveness as he darted towards her, in the split second it took for him to dart, she lowered herself a foot lower into the river and raised her finger to the snake as it crossed above her head. She placed a single finger along its underside and willing the blood within to cross the already weakened threshold, the fast movement of the snake caused this one spot to be dragged across the body of the snake, slicing his stomach clean open. 

Blood poured out of the snake and atop Marias body, covered in blood she looked up and stared down at the man on the raft.

She raised her hands and wiggled her fingers, the blood slowly rising off her body into small dart shaped bullets.
"You done fucked up now!"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 14, 2012)

*Zidane Ziggy​*
*Rain Forest - South America​*
*Rejoice, widows, you've been avenged~*​
There were a few ways to tell that Maria was faring well for herself. One was the blood that came down the stream. His locks flailed behind him as he arrived noticing the man holding Zii like a hostage. Maria was prepared to attack him.. and he looked to be a coward of sorts. Well then.. he should make it easier for his dear friend. Pretending to stretch, wind circled around and slammed into Zii, knocking her from in front of the blood bender. "Oops."

Kicking off of the branch to launch himself skyward, another kick was angled by Zy twisting himself horizontally in midair. It made the wind that obediently followed his leg swoop upwards, and collide safely with Zii, springing her skyward. Catching the girl in his arms, he eyed his daughter carefully, checking her for injuries. "Still asleep, huh? Crazy brat." He muttered while idly swinging the girl over a shoulder. Up ahead, as Zy descended, he spotted something nasty. Landing on a small sphere of swirling wind, Zy stood beside Maria, the coat tail of the trench coat she wore flapping roughly now.

"I am sorry!" Lied the blood bender. "I am just a punk bitch!" The Blood Bender cried. He was nowhere near as skilled as his older brother, and thus, could only bend animals so far... he apparently knew this battle was lost. "Spare me! I will be your servant!" If she took out the widowmaker, he feared what she'd do to him.

"Ask for his ship." Zy threw out, out of the corner of his mouth. Pausing in thought, the man greedily smiled, and said, "Oh, and any money he's carrying on 'em."  So swift fingered was Zy that while passing his brother, after slashing his chest wide open, Zy picked his pocket with gorgeous speed and grace. 

The man glared at Zy.. wondering how the asshole managed to get past his brother.. but he didn't dare risk the wrath of the Widowmaker's killer. Maria would become incredibly famous now, as the slayer of the mythological beast.


----------



## Muk (Aug 14, 2012)

Bulu Asia

Hwy 42 Day 2 Owase

A light ray of sun light dances on top Bulu's face before she opens her eyes. Though she cannot see with her eyes anymore, she still prefer opening her eyes than having her closed.

"Ahh, good morning!" Bulu says only to not have any respond. That's right, she wasn't in her home anymore, nor was she on Fuji's boat. Pondering for a moment, Bulu slaps her cheeks and then yells,

"GOOOOOOD MOOOORNING JAPAN!"

With that out of her system, she freshes herself up, packs up and heads down to the breakfast area. 

The inn was actually serving some traditional breakfast with rice and miso soup as main dish. To the side was some fine cut Tsukemono cabbage, some Bori, broiled fish, Natto, and Tamagoyaki.

Still those who were eating it, didn't seem satisfied for some reason or at least Bulu thought their infrared facial expression was on a dissatisfying temperature.

Anyways she picks up all the dishes and sits herself on an empty table. Tasting a spoon full of miso soup first, she notices that the texture and taste were actually fine, however being served cold it had a certain feeling to it that made it completely lacking. Then she tried the rice and it too was cold and was dissatisfying. Now she understood why the others weren't happy with their meal. 
She took a cup with cold tea and poured into her rice before she breathed a full lung of hot air into her own bowl. Just one breath and the rice was steaming hot again. One more breath and her miso soup was also hot. Now she tried the Natto with her rice and it tasted wonderful. 

"No wonder Ms. Kusanagi loved her warm breakfasts so much," Bulu says. The warmth from the food filled her stomach and entire body giving her a warm and strong feeling. She quickly finished eating her meal. "Thank you for the meal," she says.

She looks towards the other guests who were just slowly eating away at their breakfast and thought of an idea. She filled her tea bottle full with cold tea and firebends her pot into some really hot water. Placing the tea bottle at the other guests table she says, "Try the breakfast with some hot tea." She smiles before heading to the inn counter to pay her room fees.

With her room and breakfast taken care off, she heads out and back onto the Highway 42. Once more she heads further north towards Tokyo.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 14, 2012)

*Breda*

The boat ride to Central America seemed to take weeks. In reality, it only took several days. For most of the rid, Breda sat in the lower deck with her arms crossed, occasionally drifting into sleep. The ship was very large with at least a couple dozen private rooms. Most of the passengers on the ship were either immigrants or low ranking soldiers of various nationality. 

Breda's room was small, with only a single bunk, a small end table and a chair. For a normal sized person it would feel cramped. For Breda, it was barely enough to sleep in. After a maddeningly long trip, the ship finally docked in a small port which bordered a deep jungle. 

It had been a few hours after docking, and Breda was making her way down a narrow dirt trail. The report had involved a gang of violent kidnappers and bandits in the area. The local law enforcement needed some assistance quelling them. A

She suddenly heard the sound of something loudly snapping, followed by a yell. In a flash she was charging through the jungle as fast as her legs could take her. As she shoved aside the bushes, she came into a large body of water that went up to her knees. She noticed several people standing about. One man was nervously  handing over his things to the other two. 

"What's going on here?" Breda asked as she made herself known to the group.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 14, 2012)

*Zidane Ziggy

South America - Rainforest

Well now.. she's a big one! I don't mean the Widowmaker either~​*
He arched an eyebrow at the newest arrival. That's a big woman! Hand on his hips, as he stood on the raft with his pint sized daughter on a shoulder. Zy rolled his hat out in hello, and said, "Good day, ma'am. I am Captain Zidane Ziggy, and this is my humble accomplice. We were just getting what this gentlemen owes us back, isn't that right lad?" Ziggy patted the man's back, with a slap that promised pain to come if he didn't cooperate.

"Y-Yes.. friends.." The blood bender lied. He was more scared of Maria than Ziggy, but if they were allies he didn't want to risk the wrath of one by pissing off the other. The man was tense with discouragement. He'd have his revenge, though.. surely he would. Suddenly the blood bender lunged from the raft, snatching Zii from the distracted Zy to land on the riverbank with a smile of satisfaction. "Stay back!" He blurted, panting now, as he held a hand to the child's head.

"Any of you move.. and the child is dead!" The man cried, an eyebrow arched menacingly. He now had the advantage again.. and he was more than ready to end of the child's life if it meant surviving.


----------



## Serp (Aug 15, 2012)

Maria looked at he bloodbender holding Zii. She could feel her anger raising, she was surprising invested in this, it was adventure. She could feel her blood boiling.

"I rarely play this card." Maria said standing on the top the water. 

The bloodbender still holding the child looked at her with interest.
"Your a two-bit bloodbender, maybe hoping to become a Sangue."

The bloodbender cocked his head as if he was following her words closely.

"Well I have a story to tell you. I trust you have heard of Mario Sanguinista Volantis." She didn't know his brother was a Sangue, but she thought she would educate him anyways.

"Ha thats your story, every person who studies the art of Bloodbending knows of Volantis, the greatest bloodbending bandit ever, the one Sangues were named after."

"Good good, well I hope you know he was last seen in a village not too far from here." She responded.

"Yes but that was about 25years ago and then he was never seen again, most likely he died. You can't hope to scare me with ghost stories, little girl."

Maria nodded in agreement and turned to Ziggy. "Captain Ziggy Zidane, I guess this is as good a time as any. You two pay attention" She said speaking to the woman who just appeared and the Bloodbender. 

And then she turned back to the Bloodbender. "Ghost stories are nothing to be scared of, Mario is long gone it is true. But your fatal mistake is that I am just a girl."

"I don't give a darn who you are!" He hissed.

"Oh I think you will." She smirked, raising the bloodbullets. "My story on Volantis was not to speak of his legend but of someone elses. Mario came through these lands many years ago, and like the stream he was washed through. But each stream leaves an indent on the land, and so did Volantis."

The bloodbender was now confused. "What are you talking about crazy bitch."

"Thats Miss Crazy bitch to you. What Volantis left behind was, teachings, riches and a wake of women crying rivers for his love, so now allow me to explain, why exactly you done fucked up." Maria looked at Ziggy and smiled and then back to the bloodbender.

"Ok I'm tired of your ranting bitch, the girl is dead and her blood is on your hands!" The Bloodbender shouted.

Maria flicked her fingers, and the bloodbender watched to see the bullets fly, but they remained stationary. And vines came up from behind him and grabbed him by the ankles and Zii dropped safely to the ground.

Maria darted across the water and jumped landing infront of the Bender.

"Now let me finish my story, Volantis left many things behind, but one was worth more than the rest, one was sewn in blood. I am first mate* Maria Sanguinista Volantis *of the..." She turned to Ziggy.

"Of the Atlantic Storm Pirates!" Ziggy said proudly.

The reality of it dawned on the Bloodbender. "Wait what!!!!"

Maria smiled and looked up at the Bloodbender and placed a finger on his chest and using her bending slowly carved out letters on his chest. M.S.V. 

Blood started to stream down his chest. "Now I'm going to let you go, let you go very far away. And you will tell everyone you see of this. Of the Atlantic Storm Pirates, of the woman who killed the widowmaker of the new legend of Volantis." Then Maria placed her hand on his warm stick chest and used her bending to shoot him miles away propelled by the blood streaming from his body and thus outside his chi barrier. 

Maria picked up Zii and turned to Ziggy. "I got the girl and a ship, of sorts!" She smiled and turned to the newcomer woman.

"So what's your deal?" She was ready to fight if needs be.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 15, 2012)

*Breda*

Breda gave the man a confused look. He seemed generally harmless. "My name is Breda. I was sent to investigate the high concentration of bandits in the area." Before she could say any more, the bloodbender grabbed the girl in the man's arm, clutching her tightly as he held his hand to her head. 

"It seems I'm in the right place." Breda said as she bent the ground around them, creating small spires that rose to her waist. But before she could do anything, Maria was already on it. In less than a minute, the bloodbender was taken care of, and Breda lowered her defenses. 

Maria picked up the girl and turned to Breda. "So what's your deal?" she asked. Breda couldn't help but get somewhat annoyed at her tone. "My _deal_ is that I was sent here to take care of the bandit attacks in the area. I'm not sure if the men you just defeated were associated with them or not. However, it seems I'm on the right track."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 15, 2012)

*Zidane Ziggy

Rainforest - South America

The tongue is mightier than the fist​*
Clearing his throat, Zy walked forward, a hand rolling. "Ladies, ladies, ladies." A hand on his hip, he stepped onto the riverbank, the raft drifting to it by a cool breeze. "There's no need for the rough stuff, yeah?"  An eyebrow arched, he said, "You.. uh, Breda was it? Have the kidnapper you need, and we..."  Causal hand swaying at the child. "Have the girl, who we will return, safely.. to the village."

Pacing back and forth, he said, "Now I don't think there's a need for any fighting.." Holding a finger up, he said, "All I need is to get to that ship over there.. return to drier land.. and drop the little rascal off."  Patting Maria's back, he said, "You wouldn't want the clash with the hometown hero, after all, would you? That's just cruel. A lady of your stature needs to be.." Rolls a hand, looking for the word as he paused, before saying, "..Composed."

A hand drifting towards the ship in the distance, he said, "Now then.. yes, yes. From the start. _You_ have your bandit.. _you_ have the kid, who _we'll_ even be so kind as to assist in carrying safely back to the village.. and, without further ado, what say we get to the ship now, yes?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 20, 2012)

Hazard and Winston

"So some food to eat while yuh think over my generous offer?"

Thierry eagerly nodded and as soon as Winston came back with some of the local cuisine, he was a bit overambitious with his first bite but just like how he hadn't been built for this weather, he also wasn't built to eat food that hot. With a grin on his face, Winston passed him a cup of water to put out that fire that was raging in his mouth. 

"Sounds good, thank you sir." He was raised to be a polite little boy. "Firebenders eh?" He could deal with that, he hadn't had much encounters with Americas style firebenders but back at home he had a lot of experience combating the homegrown type they had back in the promised land. He should have no trouble dealing with them, tonight and possibly he could even fund the rest of his journey by retrieving that item for Winston. "After helping me out like this when I needed it most, I will do whatever I can to repay you."


----------



## Muk (Aug 21, 2012)

Bulu Asia

Hwy 42 Day 2 Taiki (Miyagawa River)

Noon, the sun's ray scorch the beaten highway and dust swirl up with each gale. Bulu's been marching since morning without much of a stop and managed to reach the Miyagawa River. Finally she sits down near the grassy beach and rests her body and mind from the long march.

Cicadas and crickets are chirping away during the day, calling their mates or potential mating partners. Closing her eyes Bulu enjoys her break with nature's orchestra lullabying her to a short sleep. 

She opens her eyes again and finds herself to have rested for an hour. Her stomach growls but she has no food prepared. Thus she looks at the river in search for fish to eat. With her infrared vision she soon spots a fish hiding within the river. She gathers the sun's ray into her right fist and aims her fist at the fish.

Instead of flames shooting out, a concentrated particle of photons flying at lightning fast speed at the fish. The photon scorch right through the water, leaving a steaming water tunnel behind. The 'particle photon canon ball' moving beyond the speed of sound underwater, catches the fish without its sensors noticing the beam at all. A tiny one index finger large hole scorches through the fish's heart instantly. With the fish dead and floating to the top, Bulu fetches it. 

She prepares some camping fire and grills a few more fishes. Her lunch all prepared she eats a hearty meal re-energizing her body for the next set.


----------



## Serp (Aug 21, 2012)

Winston and Hazard.

Winston smiled. "Yes I suppose you would have to owe this too me."
Winston sat back and ran his hand through his thick locks of hair. "I hope you like the food boy, all the fish here catched myself, I have a talent for making anything with a pulse jump out for me, hahahaha!"

Winston went and got himself a drink, he brought out a pitcher of beer as well as one of water for the boy in case one took his fancy.  
"Firebenders ay, deadly lot first group of white firebenders fight the way they do, its strange and also interesting. But they came and took my hat, looks like a pirate hat, but works as well for a cowboy one too I figure. Night will soon be upon us, and if you can handle the first wave, I'll pay your way to get me back my hat, so long as you bring it to me on your way back down." Winston nodded. 

He had been drinking for a while, so he stood up and swaggered abit. "Beds through there." He said as he locked up the main door of the shack and pointed to another door joining it. "I'm going to sleep, may the gods smile on your soul... hahahaha!" And away he hobbled presumably to another one of his apartments.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 21, 2012)

Ranma Saotome said:


> *Zidane Ziggy
> 
> Rainforest - South America
> 
> ...



Breda smiled as she looked down at the man. She walked over to the bandit and lifted his body out of the water, throwing him over her shoulder. She turned back to the two. "I can carry this guy without any problems. But yes, I should probably head back to the village. If you are going that way anyway, I'll come along."

The massive woman walked back to the others, giving Maria a quick glance before turning back to Zy. "Shall we then?"


----------



## Serp (Aug 21, 2012)

Maria looked at Breda, she didnt quite trust this woman but they were a master Airbender and a renewed waterbender, they could take her... she did a double take of this woman's size, maybe not she thought.

One of the bandits was eaten by the widowmaker, one was thrown far away by Maria and the last one, Ziggy had killed had floated down the river and was now in Breda's hands.

"Ok get on the boat then and, we will head back." Maria said with a sigh.

"Ziggy, we will use your airbending my waterbending to speed us up and get us back to somewhere we can walk 
back to the mainland from. I assume you don't want to walk through the dense forest again."

Turning to Breda. "And you, I know your an officer or something and we are self declared pirates, naturally there will be tension, so I remind you don't try anything." And then Maria started to get ready to move their, boat or rather raft.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 21, 2012)

*Zidane Ziggy

Rain Forest - South America

The beginning of a long journey​*

Riding along, Zidane headed down the street for the land. He could see the massive pirate ship far off in the distance and practically licked his chops. She was beautiful..and with a little bit of elbow grease, some paint, and brain new sails he'd be trekking back and forth through the Atlantic.

The ride there was rather quiet, but that was mostly because they didn't have much to say. Just drifting along a raft merrily. When they arrived at the small but upbeat docking area, he climbed down and notice Zii awakening. "Zii!" She exclaimed, and went to kick the man's shin, but missed. "You were late! You're supposed to rescue me!"

Ruffling her hair, Ziggy smiled and said, "Yeah, yeah you little terror of a brat. Yer lucky we found ya in time." As she went to speak more, he held a finger up, and said, "Nope, straight to yer mum. She's worried sick and prolly thinks you're snake shit." 

"Ugh, fiiiine." Zii whined, and trotted off to confront her mother, stomping 'unpleasantly' the whole time.

"Now then, officer. I suppose we'll be off. Unless of course you'd like to use that large body of yours to do something other than apprehend general law breakers and random miscreants." Toss him on that list!

Walking over, he flipped some coinage to a merchant, and bought himself a new coat similar to the one Maria now wore. Sliding it off, he let out a content sigh, tucked his hat lower in gratitude, and with a curt head bob he was off. 

Wind twisted in a sudden cyclone and 'bounced' him into the air, allowing Ziggy to land on the deck. He then got to work.. first taking down the old sails, to begin working anew. Tossing Maria a small sack of coins, he said, "Be a dear firstmate, and bring me some paint.. and other random supplies. New sails. We're going to start afresh! This little beauty will be called.. My _Atlantic Storm_."

Popping his collars, he rolled his coat sleeves up and got to work, cleaning up their shiny new ship.


----------

